# 2023 Trek



## skua123 (7 mo ago)

I interested in a new (2023?) Trek Emonda ALR 5. Does anyone know when this bike may be available online or in shops; or due to supply chain issues, it's anyone's guess? Thanks for any info. Regards, George


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like the 2022 will be available sometime next summer. I guess you could call that a 2023.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

July/August


----------



## jbassett319 (7 mo ago)

skua123 said:


> I interested in a new (2023?) Trek Emonda ALR 5. Does anyone know when this bike may be available online or in shops; or due to supply chain issues, it's anyone's guess? Thanks for any info. Regards, George


Trek just issued a stop riding warning for 2022 Emonda's. mine is 38 days and 800 miles old. handle bars are breaking. had a buddy beak his on the first ride last week. pretty much a bummer, especially in a short season as we have in the north.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Note- that is only for the top end version with the one-piece carbon bar/stem, which is certainly not any of the ALR models.


----------

